# Where can I get a goat cart?



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

We are intersted in getting a cart and teaching a couple of our whethers to pull just for fun  Does anyone know of a good affordable place to get one or what I could make one out of?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

https://www.llamaproducts.com/index.php?page=ProductList&cat=1.4


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW really like that LLama products item (its really a driving sulky, vs a reg cart and way cheaper than I have seen for a sulky)....
For a regular ole cart I saw them at one of the online catalogs maybe Hoeggers about same price but its a wagon you can fill with stuff and have your goat haul stuff for you-- me I like the idea of the driving sulky (I might get my dogs to do some work for me)....


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

We bought a child's cart that hooks to the back of a bicycle. My dad basically gutted it to the frame, even taking off the tired (though they were rotted on this one), then removed the part that attached to the bike, and welded two bars on both sides. Since the wheels were rotted, we took the tires off of an old push cart (not convertible to a goat cart) and put them on instead, after painting the frame how we liked. The bars we welded on were very light and very bendable (with some force) so we could bend them in if need be, which has been needed as my doe has a very thin chest. The seat he made broke apart, so I won't explain it, but the seat we have now is a regular stadium seat that folds in, and we are going to somehow put it on instead. For clipping them onto the harness, he bought some gold (they also came in silver and black, its only color) clips from lowes for maybe $4 each and attached them through holes he put in the end of the pipes. To finish it off, he put padding around the ends of the pipes as well as down the whole pipe where it touches the goat, and we were done. It works great. My doe is still timid on it, but she has pulled it perfect before.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow that sounds great (post above where dad converted a cart)... I think you can easily convert one of those utility wagons-- you need the 2 bars on the side and then buy a goat harness to attach to it)-- but you need to be handy or know someone who is...
Probably google Carting (I think there was some designs on one of the Bernese Mt dog sites I looked at a looong while back)....


----------

